# Chrome Prices



## Monark52 (Jan 15, 2008)

I know lots of you have had chrome work done and i was wondering if anyone can tell me what i am going to pay when i get my bike done,a 47 Hextube!

I plan on getting as much done at one time as possible.I`ll be doing all the usual parts except the fenders which are stainless.Also,about how long does it take?


----------



## J.E (Jan 19, 2008)

I think allot of people are using a shop in southern California Called Verns Custom Chrome.I've got a Crank that I bought from a friend that was done by them.Very nice work.I was told it cost $50 to have it triple chrome plated.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 19, 2008)

J.E said:


> I think allot of people are using a shop in southern California Called Verns Custom Chrome.I've got a Crank that I bought from a friend that was done by them.Very nice work.I was told it cost $50 to have it triple chrome plated.




Bob Barnes at Vernes is one heck of a guy, and a bike collector too. I have never been disappointed with his work.


----------

